# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Mandarim, como se pode alimentar

## Antonio Andrade

Meus caros  :Olá:  
Como é do conhecimento de alguns membros, adquiri um belo Mandarim (Pterosynchiropus splendidus).
Acontece que deambula pelo meu aqua (Um Max da Red Sea) vasculhando a RV, presumo em busca de alimento  :Icon Cry:  .
Ora acontece que vejo sua barriga abaulada   :Icon Cry:  e tenho colocado artemia recem nascida mas parece ter dificuldade em a apanhar. Alguem sabe de alternativas de alimento para ele?
Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas António


Nesse aquario o peixe está condenado á morte e vai morrer á fome. Mesmo que o alimentasses com comida viva, esses peixes tem um metabolismo que necessitam de alimentação continua.

O meu conselho e penso que seja o unico que te podem dar para bem do peixe, é venderes / ceder a alguem com reais condições para o mantêr.

Ou seja, alguem que possua as condições que estão referidas na ficha do peixe aqui do forum (link que coloquei uns posts antes no teu topico).

Foi por isso que referi anteriormente que deverás consultar ou amigos, ou colegas do forum ou literatura séria, quando pretenderes adquirires vivos, a fim de conhecer as suas necessidades.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Gil Miguel

Obrigado
Desde já proponho ceder o Meu Mandarim a quem tiver condições para o manter, tem é de ser alguem perto de Viana maximo Porto. Mas já agora agradecia o link que puses-te sobre a sua alimentação.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Antonio

Aqui vai

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6360

----------


## Ricardo P. Vieira

Viva,

Ja experimentaste dar-lhe mysis congelada? Não quero tar aqui a desmentir o que os outros dizem nem fazer da minha experiencia regra...Mas ja tive 2 mandarins e ambos em aquarios pequenos e sempre comeram optimamente mysis congelada. Claro que enriquecia com vitaminas e isso...O primeiro morreu meses depois porque saltou fora do aquario...E o segundo tive-o durante um ano e acabei por vende-lo quando desmontei o aquario...

Experimenta mysis, ele nao tem mais ninguem que possa competir com ele pois não? Os meus sempre tiveram com cavalos marinhos por isso conseguiam alimentar se facilmente.


Cumpts

PS: AH o primeiro foi um synchiropus splendidus e o segundo um Synchiropus picturatus...

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Tenho conhecimento de um mandarim que viveu muito tempo num aquário com pouca rocha viva, a ser alimentado.
Cheguei a ver o peixe ao vivo e pareceu-me bem e saudavel, mas nunca tive oportunidade de o observar durante muito tempo e com muita atenção, nem sequer conheço bem a espécie em questão. Suponho que haja excepções e este tenha sido uma delas.
Não sei ao certo qual a alimentação do peixe, mas posso tentar confirmar.
A causa de morte desse peixe foi ter ficado preso na bomba de circulação, pq a pinha tinha caido.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Não sei ao certo qual a alimentação do peixe, mas posso tentar confirmar.


A alimentacao do peixe sao copepods/amphipods/mysid e outros seres vivos que vivem naturalmente na RV e embora alguns podem aceitar comida preparada isto e a excecao. Um aquario maduro com o minimo de 45 kg de RV e essencial para manter estes peixes a longo prazo.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

sobre este espetacullar peixe so tenho 1 coisa a dizer , se nao tem muita rocha viva e um aquaria maturado esquecam , o meu morreu ha 2 dias prezumo de fome , mesmo assim tenho por volta de 35 a 40 kg de rocha, e dava-lhe comida congelada, por isso pensem bem antes de os meter num aquario .
um abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Isso depende tambem da loja onde o compram, se repararem esse peixe quando esta para venda esta num aqua sem RV, como é que os alimentam??? Sugiro uma coisa, é pedir na loja que o guardem durante 15 dias e vao la ver a evoluçao deles, se emagrece ou engorda :yb624:  

Por norma esses peixes chegam do mar com montes de alimento a desposiçao e passado 5 dias estao em nossa casa em algo pequeno e com pouca comida, um peixe pode passar 15 dias sem comer mais do que isso eu acho dificil e se na loja o conseguirem por a comer melhor para nos :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Eu adorava ter esse peixe e apesar de ter 55KG de RV ainda nao ganhei coragem pois os relatos de mortes sao constantes... 

Antes de pensarem na beleza do aqua, pensem se o podem manter

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Nuno Alexandre, como era o aspecto do teu peixe quando morreu? estava muito magro?

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Isso depende tambem da loja onde o compram, se repararem esse peixe quando esta para venda esta num aqua sem RV, como é que os alimentam??? Sugiro uma coisa, é pedir na loja que o guardem durante 15 dias e vao la ver a evoluçao deles, se emagrece ou engorda 
> 
> Por norma esses peixes chegam do mar com montes de alimento a desposiçao e passado 5 dias estao em nossa casa em algo pequeno e com pouca comida, um peixe pode passar 15 dias sem comer mais do que isso eu acho dificil e se na loja o conseguirem por a comer melhor para nos  
> 
> Eu adorava ter esse peixe e apesar de ter 55KG de RV ainda nao ganhei coragem pois os relatos de mortes sao constantes... 
> 
> Antes de pensarem na beleza do aqua, pensem se o podem manter


José Neves,

15 dias...não é nada.
Podem perfeitamente estar 15 dias na loja sem comer e ainda assim vão continuar com "bom aspecto". Depois chegam aos nossos aquários e vão morrendo à fome.

Haverá sempre uma ou outra história de um peixe que se aguentou; que encontrou alternativa e sobreviveu algum tempo (1 ano ?).

Mas são apenas excepções que confirmam a regra. E a regra é, claramente, que sem 40-50kgs de rocha viva, por peixe, devidamente maturada, eles não têm grande hipótese de sobrevivência.

Se repararem com atenção, estes peixes estão sempre a comer (talvez de 2 em 2 minutos. Já me dei ao trabalho de observar). E, como já referiram, o seu metabolismo precisa disso.

Por isso, a melhor (diria quase, única) forma de manter com sucesso um peixe destes - sucesso, leia-se, vários anos - é ter 40-50kgs de rocha viva bem maturada (6-8 meses) para que a população de anfípodes e copépodes esteja bem estabelecida, antes de o introduzir. Depois, ele trata da sua vidinha e não temos que nos preocupar com a sua alimentação. Havendo um refúgio é, obviamente, mais fácil.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Nuno Alexandre, como era o aspecto do teu peixe quando morreu? estava muito magro?


aparentemente o peixe estava bem de saude via o gajo bicar a rocha de vez em quando , começou a emagrcer de dia para dia e 2 dias estava no fundo ja quase morto e tido comido nas barbatanas ,e acabou por morrer com muita pena minha ja o tinha ha 1 mes

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Tenho um Synchiropus stellatus,
e ele passa o dia todo ás voltas da rocha e da areia 
á procura de comida.

Estes peixes em aquarios novos é um grande risco.

A artémia recem-nascida também não é o ideal para eles, têm de
estar um pouco mais crescida. Senão também não a vêm.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Antonio, na revista Tropical fish hobbyist de fevereiro de 2007 vem um artigo na pag 127 e 128 de Marc Leveson em que explica como consegue manter 4 mandarins no mesmo aqua alimentando-os com granulado,mysis,artemia recem nascida e cyclops congelados.
   À cerca de dois anos tive um mandarin que o tive de alimentar com artemia salina com um processo semelhante.
   Se nao arranjares a revista eu posso te mandar fotocopias pelo correio.
   Um abraço.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas   :yb677:   Pedro Tavares

Agradecia imenso, pois duvido que a consiga arranjar ainda por cima aqui no Minho. Estou a tentar mante-lo com artémia viva lá vai comendo alguma coisa.Fico satisfeito de saber da TFH pois eu comprava-a há muitos anos (ainda guardo alguns fascículos)atrás à semelhança da "Aquarama" que penso desapareceu.
Envio-lhe a minha direção por MP se concordar.

 :yb677:  
Andrade

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Boas    Pedro Tavares
> 
> .Fico satisfeito de saber da TFH pois eu comprava-a há muitos anos (ainda guardo alguns fascículos)atrás à semelhança da "Aquarama" que penso desapareceu.
> Andrade


 Boas Andrade :Olá:  
Não desa pareceu e eu tenho essa edição... :SbOk:  
 Assim como todas as outras dos ultimos anos ( 3 ou 4 anos ) :yb624:  
Se quiseres passa na loja que eu empresto-te para fotocopiares.
Nessa edição vêem dois artigos bastante completos sobre mandarins :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas    Pedro Tavares
> 
> Agradecia imenso, pois duvido que a consiga arranjar ainda por cima aqui no Minho. Estou a tentar mante-lo com artémia viva lá vai comendo alguma coisa.Fico satisfeito de saber da TFH pois eu comprava-a há muitos anos (ainda guardo alguns fascículos)atrás à semelhança da "Aquarama" que penso desapareceu.
> Envio-lhe a minha direção por MP se concordar.
> 
>  
> Andrade



 :Olá:  Andrade já fiz as fotocopias manda mp.
  Um abraço.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Pedro, n tens maneira de digitalizar isso e meter online? já agora tambem tinha curiosidade em ver esse artigo.

Hoje falei com o tal amigo que tinha o mandarim que morreu entalado na powerhead.
O aquario tinha cerca de 180 litros, pouco mais de 5kg de rocha e teve o peixe durante 1 ou 2 anos. Diz que ele andava a bicar da rocha, mas que comia de tudo um pouco, inclusivé granulado.
Estou so a relatar oq ue me contaram, n tenho conhecimento da situação em primeira mão, apesar de ter visto o peixe uma ou duas vezes, mas tambem acho que ele n me ia mentir.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Marc Levenson tem um aquario grande, acredito que seja mais de mil litros com bastante RV e a comida preparada que da aos Mandarins e um complemento a sua dieta.


Aqui podes ver o artigo e video:

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-02/nftt/index.php

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Eu tenho um Synchiropus picturatus, muito pequenino... mas gordo! 

Nunca o vi a comer a não ser da rocha, não toca na comida dos outros, seja congelada (mysis, artémia, larva de mosquito, ciclopeeze), seja flocos... Tenho 30Kg de RV e 30Kg de RM, que antes de ele entrar no aqua já à muito que era viva, tenho ainda um refúgio ligado ao sistema! Tenho o à cerca de 4, 5 meses, lá anda... 

No entanto foi um risco que corri, sabendo das dificuldades de alimentação deste peixe, por isso só depois de saber que o aquário tinha vida suficiente para ele se alimentar, decidi colocá-lo, mas sempre com a dúvida em relação ao sucesso!

É sem dúvida um peixe que só se deve introduzir, num aquário maturado e com vida suficiente para a sua alimentação!

Infelismente, Antonio julgo que terás dificuldades de sucesso com o peixe! Mas nunca se sabe...

Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro, n tens maneira de digitalizar isso e meter online? já agora tambem tinha curiosidade em ver esse artigo.
> 
> Hoje falei com o tal amigo que tinha o mandarim que morreu entalado na powerhead.
> O aquario tinha cerca de 180 litros, pouco mais de 5kg de rocha e teve o peixe durante 1 ou 2 anos. Diz que ele andava a bicar da rocha, mas que comia de tudo um pouco, inclusivé granulado.
> Estou so a relatar oq ue me contaram, n tenho conhecimento da situação em primeira mão, apesar de ter visto o peixe uma ou duas vezes, mas tambem acho que ele n me ia mentir.


  :Olá:  Eduardo nao sei meter as copias online mas posso-tas mandar por correio ou fax se quiseres manda mp.
   Eu tenho um num aqua com 200 l e 40k de rv à tres anos.
   Um abraço.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Paulo

Abraço
Andrade

----------


## Jose Neves

> Obrigado Paulo
> 
> Abraço
> Andrade



Se tiveremos 2 mandarins temos que ter 80 Kg RV no minimo ou 40 chegam???

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas José

Sendo 2 a alimentarem-se... é necessário haver muito mais alimento, ou seja muito mais rocha.

Se houver outros peixes concorrentes como wrasses, chelmon rostratus  ou outros peixes que se alimentam frequentemente na rocha, nao se deve colocar mandarins, pois são muito lentos para concorrer por comida om esses peixes.


Cumprimentos 

Gil

----------


## Jose Neves

Eu apesar de ter a rocha ja maturada e 52KG estou a aguardar que o meu aqua tenha 6 meses e queria por um macho e uma femea, sera que se vao aguentar????

----------


## Gil Miguel

Para colocar uma casal com 50 kg de rocha... só se já tivesses um refugio superior com alguma dimensão ligado ao sistema principal já bastante maturado e sem peixes concorrentes para a microfauna (os que referi em cima).

Caso contrário não colocaria um casal.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

nao me levem a mal mas acho que isso da rocha viva e um mito,tenho tido contacto com um biologo marinho que trabalha no zoomarine em albufeira, que me tem explicado tudo ha cerca de peixes tropicais e uma coisa ele me disse os mandarins nao sao proprios para aquarios com menos de 1000l de agua e ja com muita microfauna , podes ate nao ter rocha viva sufeciente mas desde que tenhas micro fauna sufeciente no areao para ele andar a bicar ja e meio caminho andado, mas uma coisa e certa nao e um animal para todos os aquarios, eu proprio ja vi tenho rocha em teoria sufeciente para 1 mandarim ja sta maturada ha 8 meses , tenho areia viva e le acabou por morrer , tenho o aquario montado ja algum tempo sem baixas e este foi o unico peixa a vir a morrer.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> nao me levem a mal mas acho que isso da rocha viva e um mito,tenho tido contacto com um biologo marinho que trabalha no zoomarine em albufeira, que me tem explicado tudo ha cerca de peixes tropicais e uma coisa ele me disse os mandarins nao sao proprios para aquarios com menos de 1000l de agua e ja com muita microfauna , podes ate nao ter rocha viva sufeciente mas desde que tenhas micro fauna sufeciente no areao para ele andar a bicar ja e meio caminho andado, mas uma coisa e certa nao e um animal para todos os aquarios, eu proprio ja vi tenho rocha em teoria sufeciente para 1 mandarim ja sta maturada ha 8 meses , tenho areia viva e le acabou por morrer , tenho o aquario montado ja algum tempo sem baixas e este foi o unico peixa a vir a morrer.


Nuno,

Não estás a contrariar, mas sim a confirmar o que se tem dito anteriormente. O problema do mandarim é o seu regime alimentar. O alimento são copépodes e anfípodes (que fazem parte da microfauna que referes). Se tiveres 40-50 kgs de rocha viva maturada, em princípio, terás alimento suficiente.
Se tiveres um aquário de 1000 litros de água, com uma DSB, admito que não precises de rocha, porque haverá microfauna suficiente nessa DSB. 

Mas, os anfípodes e copépodes desenvolvem-se muito mais na RV que na DSB, por isso os tais 40-50 kgs se costumam apresentar como suficientes (vs,se quiseres, uma DSB de um aqua de 1000 lts).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> nao me levem a mal mas acho que isso da rocha viva e um mito,tenho tido contacto com um biologo marinho que trabalha no zoomarine em albufeira, que me tem explicado tudo ha cerca de peixes tropicais e uma coisa ele me disse os mandarins nao sao proprios para aquarios com menos de 1000l de agua e ja com muita microfauna , podes ate nao ter rocha viva sufeciente mas desde que tenhas micro fauna sufeciente no areao para ele andar a bicar ja e meio caminho andado, mas uma coisa e certa nao e um animal para todos os aquarios, eu proprio ja vi tenho rocha em teoria sufeciente para 1 mandarim ja sta maturada ha 8 meses , tenho areia viva e le acabou por morrer , tenho o aquario montado ja algum tempo sem baixas e este foi o unico peixa a vir a morrer.



Nao concordo !

Se estivessemos a falar do Synchiropus ocellatus sim este num aqua de mil litros com um DSB bem maturado seria o sufeciente pois come quase exclusivamente do substrato, mas este nao e o caso com o Synchiropus splendidus este come da micro-fauna que vive na RV. Quanto a maturacao da RV pode levar um ano ou mais para conter comida sufeciente para o manter-lo.

Robert Fenner:




> Whatever other writers have stated, Mandarins almost never accept enough of anything other than live foods that are omnipresent in their system to sustain themselves. A nutrient rich live rock reef tank, read that as one heavily populated with hard substrates, with substantial interstitial crustacean and worm, and other small sessile invertebrate life of about 100 gallons will support one individual. And this assumes you have no similar food-competing tankmates.
> 
> In the wild their food choices are principally small crustaceans and worms. You can culture these "incidentally" in a large main/display system with lots of substrate and/or live rock, but adding a live fishless refugium will go an immense distance in assuring your mandarin/s receive sufficient live food. These fishes cannot live on dried-prepared or frozen/defrosted, or chopped meaty foods.


http://wetwebmedia.com/mandarins.htm

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Andrade já fiz as fotocopias manda mp.
>   Um abraço.


 :yb677:  Pedro

Um muito agradecido publicamente pelas fotocópias que fizeste o favor de tirar e que recebi.
Contudo acabei de arranjar um novo lar para este peixinho. Alguem com um aqua de 1000 lts além da sump e pelos vistos com mais de 50 kls de RV.
Acredite que me custou vê-lo partir e faço votos que realmente sobreviva.
Ah, uma coisa não menos importante, foi para um membro deste forum que se prestou a recebê-lo, obrigado Telmo publicamente lhe agradeço a disponibilidade que mostrou em me receber na sua casa para o ver de quando em vez.

Quero também destacar que foi graças ao REEF Forum que foi possivel arranjar um melhor Lar para este magnífico Peixe. Parabéns como tal para toda a equipe do forum e todos que me deram a sua opinião.

Encerro assim este tópico.

Bem hajam  :yb677:  

Andrade

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Espero mesmo que seja um melhor lar... bichos não faltam na rocha  e o aquário já tem mais de 3 anos mas... já está lá dentro  :SbSourire21:  
Andrade desde já obrigado pela tarde bem passada em Vila Praia de Ancora e pela recomendação do jantar  :SbSourire2:   muito bom.
Vou actualizando o tópico com noticias do bicho.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

:Olá:  Telmo

Então como está o Mandarim?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Vivo... :SbSourire:  
anda a passear pelas rochas e já aparece na frente do aquario... está sempre a bicar na rocha. Não há nenhum peixe a competir com ele... para já penso que é cedo. Vamos lá ver se engorda :SbSourire21:  
Abraço

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

António, por falta de tempo não tenho vindo ao fórum e só agora li este tópico. 
O único alimento que consegui dar ao meu mandarim foram ovos de lagosta. O problema é que devido a voracidade dos outros peixes ele só consegue alimentar-se quando o ponho dentro da maternidade o que dá bastante trabalho e por isso raramente o tenho feito.

Telmo, boa sorte com o peixe.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> Antonio, na revista Tropical fish hobbyist de fevereiro de 2007 vem um artigo na pag 127 e 128 de Marc Leveson em que explica como consegue manter 4 mandarins no mesmo aqua alimentando-os com granulado,mysis,artemia recem nascida e cyclops congelados.
>    À cerca de dois anos tive um mandarin que o tive de alimentar com artemia salina com um processo semelhante.
>    Se nao arranjares a revista eu posso te mandar fotocopias pelo correio.
>    Um abraço.


Pedro, o problema dessa técnica é que os eremitas, camarões, ofiuros e outros vão entrar dentro do frasco muito antes dos mandarins.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro, o problema dessa técnica é que os eremitas, camarões, ofiuros e outros vão entrar dentro do frasco muito antes dos mandarins.


 Comigo funcionou porque tirei o peixe para um aqua pequeno e só o devolvi para o aqua principal depois de ele engordar.Hoje com o aqua estabilizado ja não e preciso alimenta-lo.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> (...) Contudo acabei de arranjar um novo lar para este peixinho. Alguem com um aqua de 1000 lts além da sump e pelos vistos com mais de 50 kls de RV.
> Acredite que me custou vê-lo partir e faço votos que realmente sobreviva.(...) Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

A devida vénia a uma decisão muito bem tomada! :Olá:

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Andrade, continua vivo. A bicar na rocha toda. Anda pelo aquario todo.
Pedro há quanto tempo tens o mandarim no aquario estabilizado sem o alimentares?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Andrade, continua vivo. A bicar na rocha toda. Anda pelo aquario todo.
> Pedro há quanto tempo tens o mandarim no aquario estabilizado sem o alimentares?


 Quando montei o meu primeiro salgado so pus rocha viva e peixes e passado um mes apareceu o ponto branco no hepatus e numa loja aconselharam-me a fazer um tratamento à base de cobre visto que eu nao tinha corais.Passado um mes o mandarim era so pele e osso,daí a minha decisao de o tirar para outro aqua sozinho.
 Quando acabou o tratamento (1 mes) puz mais rv e esperei mais um mes para o por la e ja ha dois anos que nao e preciso alimenta-lo.

----------

